# Describe Your Ideal Partner



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm just curious. I'll answer if anyone cares to know.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This again? I don't think there is such a thing, really. Surprise me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I figure if I post in these threads enough, I will find Mr. Right eventually..If you put it out there, it will come, right? On my doorstep preferably. With a nice package doesn't hurt. :lol

21-35 years old
6'1 to 6'4
Brunette
Nice thick hair
Medium to olive skin
Has a job that pays minimum* $65-70k/year
Nice build, not TOO bulky, but average amount of muscle definition
Hairy in all the right places 
Confident, but not overly cocky
Flirtatious, a bit sarcastic is a turn on
Affectionate
Does NOT HAVE A TEMPER < so a few years back, testosterone fueled men really got my blood rushing. I loved it more than anything. Now, after observing a couple in a loveless marriage for 25 years, his wife suffering from severe relationship induced anxiety because he's such a* d***head*, NO THANKS. > > Nice guys please!
Athletic. Is outdoorsy, which is where most of them get their nice tans from 
Is a one woman, family oriented man
Intelligent
Able to deal with an avoidant/introvert type personality (because not all men can handle that)
Has a driver's license (because I'm not driving everywhere)

That is all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

There are a couple of threads very similar to this all ready... But I have to put off applying for these jobs I found at 3am in the morning even though I have to now because I have therapy tomorrow morning (well in a few hours) where I'm supposed to be discussing that....

I can't really say, I have a few physical 'types' (but there are exceptions now and then,) and some preferences personality wise but nothing's really set in stone.. Except they can't be really mean to other people/close minded or really egotistical (I can't say the exact point where confidence reaches a point where it's a turn off for me, but it exists and it's probably a lower threshold than some people have) 

I think if I designed a perfect person I'd be really bored haha.

I'm mostly here to read Calichick's response opcorn it wasn't as entertaining as I'd hoped though.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There are a couple of threads very similar to this all ready... But I have to put off applying for these jobs I found at 3am in the morning even though I have to now because I have therapy tomorrow morning (well in a few hours) where I'm supposed to be discussing that....
> 
> I can't really say, I have a few physical 'types' (but there are exceptions now and then,) and some preferences personality wise but nothing's really set in stone.. Except they can't be really mean to other people/close minded or really egotistical (I can't say the exact point where confidence reaches a point where it's a turn off for me, but it exists and it's probably a lower threshold than some people have)
> 
> ...


I don't intend it to be 'entertaining'

As I grow older/more mature/wiser and meet different types of people, I'm having my dream man set in stone. I know *exactly* what I want and when I see someone who deviates from that cast, I'm most likely not interested in him. Everything down to the specific skin color and jaw shape.

I know what I want. I know what turns me on the most...more power to all you girls who don't discriminate . . .

Just need to find him, is the main problem. I haven't met a guy like above in a few years.

And that worries me immensely.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm mostly here to read Calichick's response


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm going to post my stats as well because I think it's not fair to post your ideal mate without revealing you're not a big fat hypocrite seeking above your level.

I'm

5'10
Medium Olive skin
Big light brown eyes framed by long dark eyelashes
Nice full lips
Symmetrical face
34C
25 inch waist
38 inch hips
super long shapely* legs
flat, toned stomach
Long thick chestnut hair, down to about my ribcage
Makes over $60k a year
Intelligent
Very educated
Intuitive
Introverted
Avoidant personality, tend to avoid conflict
Soft spoken
Has a driver's license
family oriented
Generous with loved ones
Works out every day
I'm a bit vain as well

I'm pretty much the female version of the partner I seek. ^^


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


>


So what's your ideal mate...dear friend?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kind-natured
Down to earth
Cute. Not hot, not sexy, I like cute.
Wants kids
Introverted 
But still has a fun side so we can joke around

That's pretty much the perfect girl in my opinion.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I love falling short of every lofty expectation. This is pretty entertaining though.

For me, she has to be living and preferably not a blow-up doll.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

minimized said:


> I love falling short of every lofty expectation.


What are you referring to as a "lofty" expectation?

:sus


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Cali, you're 5'0 180 until pics. Or is there still more talk that you need to talk? :blank


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

calichick said:


> I figure if I post in these threads enough, I will find Mr. Right eventually..If you put it out there, it will come, right? On my doorstep preferably. With a nice package doesn't hurt. :lol
> 
> 21-35 years old
> 6'1 to 6'4
> ...


me in one


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Cali, you're 5'0 180 until pics. Or is there still more talk that you need to talk? :blank


Baby I've posted a pic before, no need to validate for you 

I don't have any reason to be on a forum for 4 years venting my ETERNAL frustrations with life and trying to give people sound advice.

I'm being all honest here, I'm nearly at wit's end with trying to find my soulmate. I've looked high and low and 99% of men fall short of my expectations. I just came back from a week of vacation in Los Angeles, EXPECTING it to be teeming with gorgeous, suntanned men after not having visited it in nearly 7 years, only to be met with average men at best.

WTF. I swear, I'm becoming more lesbian with each passing day. I'm literally checking out girls now.

I'm 135 lbs for the record...



londonguy202 said:


> me in one


What are you saying


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> Baby I've posted pics before, no need to validate for you
> 
> I don't have any reason to be on a forum for 4 years venting my ETERNAL frustrations with life and trying to give people sound advice.
> 
> ...


Well, I feel your pain, I can't find my person either, as simple as that gd list is.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Well, I feel your pain, I can't find my person either, as simple as that gd list is.


I suspect we would be able to find them if we weren't on the internet. I mean from your list, I've seen plenty of girls that fit the profile (I believe you described pretty much the avg american female ? )

>> Internet addiction...must...break..

Will break when birthing first child =p


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

These threads are always so difficult to answer. I don't have a particular type I fantasize about or think is ideal. It changes quite often.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

calichick said:


> [wtf bread]


Yes, my ideal mate is disgustingly decrepit-looking, outlawed by the FDA, and a step away from drawing maggots to the patches of mold that are growing all over her body. COME AT ME, BRO.



calichick said:


> Baby I've posted a pic before


Not many people here were around then -- I think we're long overdue for another dose of *calichick*.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I wasn't expecting this thread to get entertaining so quickly.

I don't have any one ideal in mind. I will judge as they come at me. Generally, I'm drawn to people I find good "friend material."


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Not many people here were around then -- I think we're long overdue for another dose of *calichick*.


You were. Anyways, I'm not here to hook up.

I'm here mainly to give advice and vent my frustrations. I kind of rely on this site for some emotional support.

Crazy as that seems.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I've already found her. All other females pale in comparison. Yes, including calichick (no offense).:lol


you come out of the woodwork at the most random times.

I'm glad for you, but that doesn't contribute to this topic

So people keep posting >> I'm honestly curious what people's stats are here.

*yes I kind of took this for my own agenda. Tall...brunette...men...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> Let's just say, I never expected to be with someone a foot shorter than me a year ago. And many other aspects too. I used to be just like you actually.
> 
> It turns out, though, that you can't help forming strong bonds after knowing someone for years. Sometimes, there are more powerful things than those "lists"


Just 1 thing...if I found my Mr. Right, I'd be with him right now and not with you guys :teeth

Anyways, can we please continue this topic and people post their stats?

>>I'm bored with this off convo


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> Just 1 thing...if I found my Mr. Right, I'd be with him right now and not with you guys :teeth
> 
> Anyways, can we please continue this topic and people post their stats?
> 
> >>I'm bored with this off convo


You want us to post OUR stats?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> You want us to post OUR stats?


YES

Like how I did.

I'm genuinely curious how it matches up with people's ideal mate.

back on topic..

FYI if you hadn't noticed, I'm very much a girl who's about the stats...I'll probably end up marrying a bald guy who's 5'3 like Hadron said but I love reading them nonetheless. lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> YES
> 
> Like how I did.
> 
> I'm genuinely curious how it matches up with people's ideal mate.


Alright let's see..

6'1
170
Premium all-American white bread.

I'll just end it where you stopped caring.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> Meh. You don't want to know.
> 
> I'm short, bald and overweight. But people tell me i have a good personality that makes up for it. I'm really a catch actually. If you get to see how nice of a guy I really am.


You said you were 6'3 before.

...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Uh, my troll meter didn't go off.

Sounded quite serious.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

My faith in men on SAS has just plummeted....


I was totally imagining Hadron as some 6'3 dark haired Israeli stud all these years.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I have no idea anymore, lol.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

OK why the s*** not. 

I am:
6'3.5
Age: 23
Weight: 190
Hair: Red/brown. Slightly balding, however it apparently suits me. Short cut. Between 0.1" and 1".
Gym: Every day
Body type: More muscular than average. Some body fat which I am getting rid of. Huge rib cage, which annoys me a little. 
Skin colour: dependant on the time of the year. 
Personality: Introverted by nature, but not SA levels (which sometimes makes me question my stay on this site... ). 
Occupation: school, finishing this year
Salary when done: 90k/y
Pic: Posted one recently. 

What I want:
Someone who is able to take control of her own life, emotionally as well as monetarily. She does not need partner for her own personal salvation. She will do just fine without a partner, but still has a desire for fulfillment which is not achievable by other means. 
Someone truthful and kind by nature. 
Someone who is content with not being able to see her man for months while he is out earning a living. All while remaining loyal to that one man. 
For God's sake, she must not be a bull****ter. Or strongly religious. 
Has or be insightful as well as open minded. I like a woman who can teach me random things about the world we live in. Intelligence and knowledge is a big turn on. She must be mentally balanced(SA people are, as I consider them, mentally balanced. Here in refer to general state of mind.) 
Not overly feminine or overly masculine. Tomboy is fine and even encouraged. 
It's definitely a plus if she is a bit of a freak in the ways I am myself. 

Requirements towards her body : 
I am flexible, however, I have a few.. 
Not obese. Not too skinny. Slight overweight is acceptable. Normal weight preferred. 
Has hair at least shoulder height (not requirement, but haven't found myself being attracted to short haired girls so far). 

And the most important factor: She should accept and love herself for who and what she is. 
Otherwise it's twice the work for me .


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> YES
> 
> Like how I did.
> 
> ...


I'm about 9.5 in. tall.
I have dark hair.
Green eyes.
I'm soft and cuddly.
I enjoy eating food and napping.
Sometimes I like to have behind my ears scratched.
I occasionally purr.

What I want:

tuna


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

She has nice t**s and she relates with social anxiety or is introverted. I don't think that's asking too much.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm contemplating whether I should send Hadron one of my "modeling" pics with my face kind of obscured just so he can see what he missed out on..

I will probably send it to one of my friend's on here though because of how many haters there are :um

Will decide later..



Sacrieur said:


> I'm about 9.5 in. tall.
> I have dark hair.
> Green eyes.
> I'm soft and cuddly.
> ...


The first thing I thought when I read that was, asian with green eyes?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Some posts have been removed. Please stay on topic.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

calichick said:


> I'm going to post my stats as well because I think it's not fair to post your ideal mate without revealing you're not a big fat hypocrite seeking above your level.
> 
> I'm
> 
> ...


In practical terms, I don't know what the hell 38 inch hips or 34c breasts are. I feel that you disrespect yourself by reducing yourself to dumb statistics. Dating women shouldn't be like buying a car.

I think you're kinda crazy for thinking you can be reduced to silly statistics and this is why no one else wants to do so.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

BobbyByThePound said:


> I don't know what the hell 38 inch hips or 34c breasts are.


:|


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

I've never put any thought on what my ideal partner would be. I'm not looking for anything in particular, but I guess I'd want her to be affectionate, warm and patient with me. I can be a difficult person to deal with, but not deliberately, so that would be important for our relationship. Anything else, I don't have any list thought out.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I am saddened by the fact that people lie on the internet.

I know that they do, but I thought it would be less prevalent on a mental health forum.

This reminds me of when I was meeting guys off Craigslist and they described themselves as "6'1, athletic and dashingly good looking", which apparently is the new description for 5'7, stumpy and bald.

If you're going to give your stats, be accurate. The truth always prevails.

P.S. I wouldn't recommend Craigslist to my worst enemy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> I'm going to post my stats as well because I think it's not fair to post your ideal mate without revealing you're not a big fat hypocrite seeking above your level.


You can't help who you're attracted to. The whole 'people I think are less attractive don't deserve to be picky like people who are very physically attractive' thing is bull**** to be honest. Your preferences are not decided by how attractive other people perceive you to be, that's just common sense.



calichick said:


> So people keep posting >> I'm honestly curious what people's stats are here.
> 
> *yes I kind of took this for my own agenda. Tall...brunette...men...


lool stats. But OK

5'1-5'2~
All-Northern-European-White-bread-as-****
greyish eyes with small orangy bits
brunette naturally now, bit below shoulders at the mo.
face is OK, seen better
thin (probably a tiny bit underweight)
30-32 c/d bra
god knows what the others are, I knew once but not now.
I'm bored now. (Easily bored)


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You can't help who you're attracted to. The whole 'people I think are less attractive don't *deserve to* be picky like people who are very physically attractive' thing is bull**** to be honest. Your preferences are not decided by how attractive other people perceive you to be, that's just common sense.


I think for the most part natural selection defines who deserves what.

And I'm not afraid to reject men based on that fact like any self righteous American woman.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> I think for the most part natural selection defines who deserves what.
> 
> And I'm not afraid to reject men based on that fact like any *self righteous *American woman.


You know that's usually derogatory right? That's not really what I was saying either.. But OK


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


> I think for the most part natural selection defines who deserves what.
> 
> And I'm not afraid to reject men based on that fact like any self righteous American woman.


No one deserves anything.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You know that's usually derogatory right? That's not really what I was saying either.. But OK


P "Unattractive people have an equally deserving chance to like who they like"

C "Natural selection puts a limit on the free will of individuals"

Seems pretty logical to me.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

A shy awkward girl. Maybe Hispanic or white and likes to laugh. Long black or brown hair <3 God I love just die for those type of girls. Especially the awkward part, I have no clue why it's the cutest thing ever. Hmu if that's you lololo


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> No one deserves anything.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

calichick said:


>


The USSR is pretty much the opposite mindset of what I just said.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> The USSR is pretty much the opposite mindset of what I just said.


Communism is the equal sharing of miseries.

Winston Church Hill

"nobody deserves anything" denotes equality between all people regardless of their actions, decisions and choices. That nobody should be given different treatment is in fact...a cop out for the underprivileged in society and a way to minimize all damages by actions THEY decide to make, in their life.

Next, why don't we just arrange all marriages as well?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Because nobody deserves to be rejected.
















Right?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I think it's cute. More feminine.I used to like females closer to my height. But once I actually dated someone like that, it didn't feel "right".


Ok wait. I thought you were describing yourself.

Now I'm officially confused

You're about two steps away from going on my block list

people should just tell the truth.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> Anyways on topic again, I don't know what's with all the tall girl hate.
> 
> I've never had any problem with men, I guess that's just me. When I walk into a room, I command attention.
> 
> ...


It's all about the short girls 5'3 is perfect, I think it looks better when the guy is a decent amount taller in a couple, she can wear high heels and I'll still be a half a foot taller. And if she's a little petite girl then even better; good for cuddling and man-handling in bed. But there are plenty of guys that don't mind a tall girl.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hadron said:


> I don't know anymore whether I'm pulling your leg or you are pulling mine. :lol


I have *never* contradicted myself here. Not once.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> You are talking to someone who views her genetics as on par with Sports Illustrated swimsuit models (if not better).
> 
> There is no contest.
> 
> Sorry.


My preference is no contest with your appearance in regards to what I prefer?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

calichick said:


> You said "*don't mind*" condescendingly.
> 
> "there are plenty of guys that don't mind a tall girl."
> 
> I would not date most of the men here so there's no issue.


Oh, no that's not what I meant, obviously tall is considered attractive, how many short models do you know of?

Anyway I'm putting on a meeting at work in an hour and Im out of xanax, feeling way too anxious and I'm about to go steal some of my roommates klon, good day to you.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

calichick said:


> Tip
> 
> when the females on here say they don't like guys with muscles, and when the males on here say they're not into models.
> 
> ...




















I have the biggest day of my life tomorrow.

Wish me all luck.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

calichick said:


> Tip
> 
> when the females on here say they don't like guys with muscles, and when the males on here say they're not into models.
> 
> ...


You know if a guy had no muscles he'd probably be dead, and I don't do necrophilia, so you're probably right.


----------



## longwaytorun (Jun 4, 2013)

a girl who farts and burps alot


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

> comment removed - neo


That was harsh.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

calichick said:


> Wish me all luck.


Holy ****.....Adriana Lima is amazing.....I would definitely be interested in her


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

-Has high mathematical intelligence
-Unconventional personality/humour
-Pragmatic/rational
-Introverted
That's about it. I really don't care about physical appearance.


----------

